# New Bianchi Freccia Celeste Frame



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Just got my new frame. '05 57 cm Freccia Celeste. The fork is in the shop(installing bearing race). Let me know what you think. I have a centaur group I might just put on it, but obviously Record would be my #1 choice.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

1234tuba said:


> Just got my new frame. '05 57 cm Freccia Celeste. The fork is in the shop(installing bearing race). Let me know what you think. I have a centaur group I might just put on it, but obviously Record would be my #1 choice.


Nice, but why do they call it Celeste? - TF


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice frame.

What size seatpost does it use?I have my C Freccia Celeste on order.It was a PITA finding someone who could determine which size post it used.The FC HG with the Liquigas paint and carbong triangle uses a 31.6.However,the FC alu/carbon 05' uses a 27.2.I finally found that it uses a 27.2 so now I'll have a post that fits when it gets here.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Seatpost clamp says 31.6-32 but I don't know why some would be different. 

On another note, frame weight with bearing cups is 3.24 pounds. Definately on the heavier side for a high end frame, but some of that is probably in the carbon rear end.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

1234tuba said:


> Seatpost clamp says 31.6-32 but I don't know why some would be different.
> 
> On another note, frame weight with bearing cups is 3.24 pounds. Definately on the heavier side for a high end frame, but some of that is probably in the carbon rear end.


I also have a 2006 Freccia Celeste (In Celeste!) on order as well and e-mailed Bianchi directly about the seatpost size. It is in fact a 31.4, which is almost impossible to get. PMP makes the post for the complete bike....so I contacted them. They only make them for Bianchi and are not available at this time. By chance I checked the Bianchi USA store.....no seatposts listed....did a search and they have an alloy and a Carbon FSA 31.4 in stock. The Carbon post goes for $98.00. Hopefully this size will become more common place.

I have all my components together and am just waiting for the frame to arrive. All Campy Record...Proton Wheels...Deda Bars and stem...Fizik Arione saddle (Black). I will post a pic when I'm finished. I live in Pittsburgh, so no racing or riding for that matter outside of a trainer.

GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Sorry.........*



Bloatedpig said:


> I also have a 2006 Freccia Celeste (In Celeste!) on order as well and e-mailed Bianchi directly about the seatpost size. It is in fact a 31.4, which is almost impossible to get. PMP makes the post for the complete bike....so I contacted them. They only make them for Bianchi and are not available at this time. By chance I checked the Bianchi USA store.....no seatposts listed....did a search and they have an alloy and a Carbon FSA 31.4 in stock. The Carbon post goes for $98.00. Hopefully this size will become more common place.
> 
> I have all my components together and am just waiting for the frame to arrive. All Campy Record...Proton Wheels...Deda Bars and stem...Fizik Arione saddle (Black). I will post a pic when I'm finished. I live in Pittsburgh, so no racing or riding for that matter outside of a trainer.
> 
> GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




After my post I noticed the "C" Freccia Celeste....an entirely different animal.........not sure of the seatpost size. Bianchi is pretty good about getting back on e-mails....I'd contact them directly to be sure.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Bloatedpig said:


> After my post I noticed the "C" Freccia Celeste....an entirely different animal.........not sure of the seatpost size. Bianchi is pretty good about getting back on e-mails....I'd contact them directly to be sure.


Actually,I got it all cleared up.I found a guy who has a C FC and confirmed that it is a 27.2 just like the FC alu/carbon(2005).I also spoke to a large Bianchi dealer about the whole 31.4 seatpost thing.He _claims_ that it is just like how Deda and ITM claim different clamp diameter,like a 31.6 instead of 31.8 yet are still interchangable.He said that it will accept 31.6 posts.

There is a Freccia Celeste frameset just like the one in the pic you posted at the LBS a mile from my house.  It was offered to me at a really good deal but I wanted the all alloy bike for some reason.

The paint on that celeste/carbon bike is amazing looking.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Came in today!!*

Mine finally arrived.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Been waiting to see that one. Very cool--like the white SLR (I have one too).


----------



## pgrice (Oct 11, 2004)

R.Rice said:


> Mine finally arrived.


I was just wondering, where did you find this frame? I have been wanting to buy a frescia celeste and like the 2005 model more than the 2006 model - plus am hoping that I can find a good deal with it being a 2005.

Thanks!


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

pgrice said:


> I was just wondering, where did you find this frame? I have been wanting to buy a frescia celeste and like the 2005 model more than the 2006 model - plus am hoping that I can find a good deal with it being a 2005.
> 
> Thanks!


I got it from my local bike shop here in Jacksonville Florida,Open Road bicycles.We have a Bianchi rep local to us and a local race team rides Bianchi so the owners of the shops are in good with the rep.

I ordered mine roughly 5 weeks ago and at that time I was told there were several 55cm frames still floating around.You should contact your Bianchi rep if you have a dealer in your area.I got the frame for $1,225.

It is built now I just need to cut the steerer tube and take some pics.


----------



## pgrice (Oct 11, 2004)

Thats a good deal. I'll check into that with a local shop in town that sells Bianchis. I'ld love to get my hands on a 53 cm.
Thanks


----------



## nicxtyle (Apr 11, 2006)

1234tuba said:


> Just got my new frame. '05 57 cm Freccia Celeste. The fork is in the shop(installing bearing race). Let me know what you think. I have a centaur group I might just put on it, but obviously Record would be my #1 choice.


I also have Freccia Celeste with record 05, campy eurus wheels, Fizik arione, FSA parts, with ITM handlebar. So Bianchisti what do you think about my Bianchi friend. Nikola


----------



## us_wr (Feb 4, 2006)

*Frame weight*

What is the frame weight of the FC with carbon rear end? 
How much does the Bianchi forks add to frame weight?


----------

